
Ask HN: Can We Predict the Future? - Nostradedamus
Is predicting the future different from &quot;knowing&quot; the future?
======
ksaj
Prediction literally means "spoken and/or written beforehand" so one of
differences between the two is the former is in a shareable format, and the
latter is thought that could, but doesn't have to be shared. Of course once it
is shared and then subsequently occurs, it becomes a prediction and not just
personal knowledge.

Another difference is that a successful prediction can manifest through a
fluke, coincidence, probability of less than 1, or hindsight editing of claim,
whereas "knowing" is a probability of 1.

